# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Schimmel in mond

## peter_va

schimmel in de mond kan ontstaan door antibiotica maar kan dat ook door het gebruik van anabolen??? 

groete peter

----------


## dodo

Hoi Peter,

Misschien moet je je immuunsysteem opkrikken. En dat is simpel met wat extra zinktabletten in te nemen. Vraag raad aan je apotheek over de dosis.

tot ziens.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Peter,

Ik kon geen informatie vinden over dat anabolen schimmels kunnen veroorzaken.

*Mondschimmel, spruw of candidose wordt in de meeste gevallen veroorzaakt door een schimmel uit de candida groep. Deze schimmel komt van nature in de mond voor maar geeft in het algemeen geen aanleiding tot klachten. Pas als er een overmatige groei optreedt kan dit leiden tot een ontsteking. Deze groei kan optreden als de bacteriën die de schimmel normaal onder controle houden te gering worden door bijv. het gebruik van antibiotica of als de weerstand om een andere reden laag is. Een griep kan dan de oorzaak zijn dat een mondschimmel tot ontwikkeling komt. Veranderingen in de mond, zoals het krijgen van een kunstgebit of een slechte mondhygiëne kunnen eveneens een rol spelen bij de plotselinge ontwikkeling van de schimmel. Ook het veelvuldig gebruik van bepaalde medicijnen kan leiden tot een steeds terugkerende (chronische) schimmelinfectie.*

Vriendelijke groet, Luuss

----------

